# Did anyone get into grad school by rushing through undergrad?



## nitrofour (May 7, 2008)

Zoink. Decided to slow down and enjoy life instead!


----------



## Jayimess (May 7, 2008)

Life experience is really important when  applicants are considered.  There is a lot to be said for "writing what you know," and it is perfectly possible that "rushing" through will appear as though you've only experienced school.  Spreading your education out and embarking on adventures during that time definitely won't hurt you.

What's the rush?


----------



## karen (May 8, 2008)

I think you're being confident and curious, nitrofour, not presumptuous.  

What you might think about doing though, (it's what I did because I like to mix things up) is to break your semesters up more, so that you might take extended time off somewhere in between (to do whatever) and then do a bunch of semesters together to catch up.  I can't say, though, whether this would affect admission to any particular graduate school.

Bottom line:  go at your own pace!  Hey, no quotes!  (I like brackets.)  And exclamation marks!


----------



## whatdoyouknow (May 8, 2008)

I think it will hurt your changes of getting into a graduate film program, but not any other graduate program.

It was hard enough getting in as someone who was just finishing undergraduate and I did it in four years. During every interview, NYU, UCLA and USC, I was grilled about my "life experience" and so I know for a fact that they are looking at age. 

I would recommend attending a film undergraduate program if getting started with film means that much to you. OR if you really want the MFA, do the 2 1/2 years and get a Master's in something else then apply to film school. Or just go on a long vacation or something. You'll be the youngest person if you apply as a 19 year old and that may be a detriment to your changes.

Just thought from the road. I have a late birthday so I'm only 21 and going to USC. When I interviewed at NYU they had this sort of awkward issue with my being 21.


----------



## nitrofour (May 8, 2008)

Very interesting replies. I appreciate the time you all took to offer your thoughts. I am now thinking that I should do this in 3 1/2 years and add Film as a second major.

Thanks, you guys.


----------



## S.O. Productions (May 8, 2008)

I'm about to graduate from undergrad.. after 3 years only. And I just got waitlisted at USC, and admitted for Spring (production).

Doing it faster I think gives you a huge headstart in life, and saves you a lot of money. Think about it this way. you finish Undergrad in three years.. apply for your dream schools.. and you DONT get in... Now you have a full year to work on projects, get an internship or job in the industry.. and then try again.. buffing up your resume and portfolio greatly. and increasing your chances of getting in enormously. And yet you'd still only be the same age as everyone else applying after 4 years.

And no I don't think you sounded presumptious.


----------



## Jayimess (May 8, 2008)

SO, Nitro.

It is not "the norm" to go to graduate film school straight from undergrad.  The students ages range from 21-36 in my class at USC this year, and I know several production students in their 40s.

"And yet you'd still only be the same age as everyone else applying after 4 years."

You will never be the same age as everyone else applying.

It's okay to enjoy your life a little.  College is the only time where you can be an adult but not quite.  Rushing into film school could be a mistake.

I don't think you sounded presumptuous, just dismissive of the college experience...which could be a mistake...the college experience is, as I said above, like no other time in your life.  And the college experience is nothing like the graduate school experience.

Just don't rush things, I guess is my advice.


----------



## ada (May 8, 2008)

I cannot disagree with anything Jayimess says right now.

College life is necessary to explore yourself. Rushing it, can actually even delay your self-exploration, which is a very important element in filmmaking.

Eventually, everyone's experience is unique and totally customized.
In my case, the reason why I decided to commit myself to filmmaking and apply for a grad film school was my need to reshape and express what I have learned in my non-required and non-major classes.

My majors were comm studies and animate arts but taking elective courses like Tolstoy&Dostoyevski , European Art and Screenwriting made me question myself all the time and then changed me.

I think studying college in 3.5 years is okay. But 2.5 would be very intense in my opinion.

My advise would be to find the most inspiring professors in your college and take their classes regardless of their relevance to your major and maybe going to the study abroad programs to broaden your perception even more. And of course, in the meantime you will meet your future best buddies besides the high school friends.

If you LOVE filmmaking you will be involved in it for the rest of your life. The U.S. Colleges are so unique. They make you grow! You cannot find the same "college life" in Europe. Don't take them for granted and "rush" them.


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 8, 2008)

well, i am not a good example, but i virtually graduated in 2.5 years without summers.  however, i had taken every single course that was offered within my specific concentration and there was nothing left for me.

of course you can finish early and jump right into grad school, but a lot of schools (especially the big ones) look for those individuals who have life experiences and have something to say about life.  while i was at nyu, they stressed the importance of travel, knowledge and understanding of the world.

if possible at all, pull your undergrad days out and not only enjoy, but experiment.  too many people get caught up in the money versus time issue that they really don't understand it until they are looking back on their life.

the essays you write, the films you make, the decisions of school are all dependent not on film experience but life experiences.  that is why schools like nyu look at you and interview you based on you as a person.  sometimes watching your portfolio is really unnecessary.  you should be knowledgeable through a mere conversation and demonstrate that you are a well-rounded individual.

if i could go back, i would take another year in undergrad not to take classes, but to intern or travel overseas to know what life is really like out there.

age isnt the thing, but maturity is.  these people know what they are looking for and you cant disguise it.  when it all boils down to it, they want to know "do you really have anything to say?"

i was accepted to nyu's nyc campus.


----------



## nitrofour (May 8, 2008)

Zippidy doop!


----------



## Jayimess (May 8, 2008)

Nitro, 

It's a public forum.  You can't tell people what to say, where to say, or how to say anything.

I'm sorry you're offended by what she wrote, but it happens all of the time and you can't control the world.  Attempts as such usually end up with internet bickering.

I tend to ignore those that infuriate me on this forum, and it works well.

Good luck with your plans and endeavors.


----------



## braininabox (May 8, 2008)

Your resume may look identical regardless of whether you complete you undgrad in 2 years or 4...but honestly I don't think this is the type of major that you want to rush through. If you are overloaded with classes and constantly being stretched too thin, you aren't going to have the time you need to really wrestle with yourself as an artist or make good decisions and connections.  

As for me, I have the opportunity to graduate a considerablely earlier than anticipated. However, I've decided to use the extra time to really  focus on the projects for each class and really try to get as much as I can out of them instead of just bearing them so I can check them off my list at the end of the semester. Personally, I think its a much better choice than just blazing through to my bachelor's.

Don't rush so fast and make yourself so busy that you miss the whole point.


Also, I think foxwithcpu's comments may have been a little harsh, but they really weren't out of line.  She was just warning you to be aware of how you can come across when you assume things and state your plans for the future with absolute confidence. I also think she may have misunderstood a bit of what you were asking.


----------



## FarhanAli (May 8, 2008)

Why would you rush to finish college? It's one of the best moments in your life. Enjoy it. If it's not mainly for financial reasons, I think you'll eventually look back and regret your choice.


----------



## nitrofour (May 9, 2008)

That's a good point, fox. 

Hearing the typical ages of accepted grad film applicants definitely makes me think twice about my resume.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 9, 2008)

Nitro,

I have absolutely no idea why you are rushing school.  Are you on a mission to achieve something?  Because the one thing that Graduate film schools look for is life experience, and most of that comes from your undergraduate years (when you are traveling, studying, working, etc etc etc...)

If you rush this you may not get into Graduate school for a number of reasons.  Take a chill pill, relax, and enjoy life.  Don't rush through it.


----------



## nitrofour (May 10, 2008)

Zippee doodah!


----------



## SD Grad (May 10, 2008)

Well said and SO true.  I loved my time at college and wouldn't have cut it short for anything.



> Originally posted by FarhanAli:
> Why would you rush to finish college? It's one of the best moments in your life. Enjoy it. If it's not mainly for financial reasons, I think you'll eventually look back and regret your choice.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 11, 2008)

hmm didn't notice this post until recently, fascinating stuff gonna jump in.

I completely agree with all the comments made about experience. I was lucky enough to be experiencing a lot of crazy things since I was essentially born because I come from a really international family. 

Undergraduate is a really crazy time. I didn't realize how freaking amazing it was until it was over. At the same time I can understand why someone would want to finish early and get started. Few people know what they want to do, so when you do it makes total sense to get a headstart. Example, I seriously considered not ever going to film school if I didn't get in this year. I didn't want to 'waste' another year. On the flip side I knew how schools looked for experience and made sure I got as much as I could before/during/after undergrad.

It's really your call. I just think of it like childhood. You can't exactly go back, but you have the rest of adulthood to look forward to...


----------

